# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  В ближайшем будущем станет возможна кража виртуальной личности

## CyberWriter

Исследователи из компании Hewlett-Packard (HP) рассказали о своей работе над облачной виртуальной личностью, «аватаром», который будет контролировать работу всех мобильных устройств и беспроводных сетей отдельного пользователя.

Идея заключается в том, чтобы дать каждому конкретному человеку некую виртуальную личность, которая будет охватывать множество смартфонов, планшетов и других устройств, принадлежащих одному человеку. Кроме того, будущий аватар возьмет на себя задачи по контролированию подключения к сетям Wi-Fi и операторов сотовой связи. Аватар от HP подберет оптимальную комбинацию оборудования и подключений для каждой ситуации, автоматически устанавливая и разрывая соединения, пишет soft.mail.ru.

Для корпоративных и частных пользователей получение личного аватара будет выглядеть, как простая загрузка мобильного приложения. Тем не менее, главная часть аватара будет работать в облаке, на базе платформы, которую компания HP собирается предоставлять предприятиям и операторам связи. Концепция персонального виртуального «системного администратора» получила название Mobile Personal Grid (Мобильная индивидуальная ячейка сети).

В перспективе облачный аватар от HP может помочь в администрировании личной мобильной техники, используемой в служебных целях. Кроме того, для каждого частного пользователя аватар поможет поддерживать подключение к Интернету на оптимальных условиях: с максимальной скоростью и с минимальной ценой. Сегодня для выполнения этих задач приходится выполнять немало ручных операций.

Анализируя информацию, полученную с мобильных устройств каждого пользователя, с помощью облачного искусственного интеллекта, технология Mobile Personal Grid позволяет точно определить текущий контекст пользователя. Среди прочих, для анализа используется фирменная система HP Autonomy. Описание контекста включает в себя данные об остатке заряда в батареях, доступных сетях, мощности сигнала в сотовых сетях и на ближайших точках доступа Wi-Fi, а также текущие действия пользователя. Аватар может даже «заглянуть» в календарь пользователя, чтобы учесть предстоящие события. Все эти факторы в совокупности с заданными политиками помогают подобрать оптимальную конфигурацию подключений.

Компания HP уже показала, как технология «аватара» может применяться в реальной жизни. Например, когда поблизости нет доступных беспроводных сетей, планшет можно подключить к Интернету через смартфон. Если батарея смартфона начинает садиться, а у пользователя есть еще один, планшет может переключиться на аппарат с менее разряженным аккумулятором. Как только в поле зрения оказывается точка доступа Wi-Fi, все устройства переключаются на нее, чтобы сэкономить энергию и деньги на абонентском счету сотовой компании. Все изменения в конфигурации выполняются автоматически.

Поскольку все аналитические операции выполняются в облаке, пользовательским устройствам не нужно координировать свою работу друг с другом напрямую. Ни устройствам, ни сетям не нужны специальные протоколы для общения с личным аватаром пользователя. В дальнейшем HP планирует выпустить программные интерфейсы, чтобы операторы связи и другие сторонние компании могли включиться в этот информационный поток.

На данный момент не известно, какие серийные продукты HP могут получить поддержку пользовательского аватара. Есть вероятность, что впервые эта технология станет доступна в корпоративных инструментах HP для оптимизации технологических процессов. Также есть планы по предоставлению сервиса Mobile Personal Grid по принципу PAAS (платформа, как услуга) сотовым операторам, чтобы они могли оказывать услуги под собственной маркой.

Пока у технологии аватаров есть ряд небольших трудностей. Например, не понятно, как будут взаимодействовать аватары, полученные человеком на работе и у своего оператора связи – их решения могут не совпадать. С другой стороны, уже сейчас создаются механизмы для взаимодействия между аватарами. Как бы то ни было, технология искусственного интеллекта, подбирающего оптимальные способы соединения с Интернетом для всей мобильной техники пользователя, выглядит очень интересно. Вот только пока не ясно, как будет обеспечиваться защита от кражи виртуальной личности?

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pcnoob

Ну если они так сделают то будит смешно=)

----------

